# What's Your Most Useful Knitting Gadget?



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

My most useful knitting gadget is a counter I bought some years ago when I worked as a Corrections Officer. It was a great tool to have for accurately counting prisoner numbers. Years later I discovered it was also great for knitting too, and I found it is so much easier to use than the cylinder style counters, the ones that perch on the end of your knitting needle, no more tedious winding, just a click of the button and you're done! I have definitely had my money's worth out of this little gadget!

What's your most useful knitting gadget? Please feel free to share in this thread, as the gadgets you use and love, may very well be of benefit to others!






​
A relevant You Tube link you might enjoy:


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a hand thrown pottery container. It is small but very pretty. It holds a miniature pair of scissors, a few stitch markers, etc. The handiest though is a magnetic needle catcher I installed on the side. It holds two tapestry needles ready to pick up and put back. Having the tool handy makes the job easier.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> I have a hand thrown pottery container. It is small but very pretty. It holds a miniature pair of scissors, a few stitch markers, etc. The handiest though is a magnetic needle catcher I installed on the side. It holds two tapestry needles ready to pick up and put back. Having the tool handy makes the job easier.


Do you have a picture you could share with us?


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> Do you have a picture you could share with us?


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

My most useful knitting/crocheting gadget is my hubby. He springs into action whenever I drop my DPNs, stitch markers, etc. under the sofa and drags them out for me. 😀


----------



## farkasw (Apr 7, 2017)

My favorite / most used is a free app for iPhone that was StitchCounters when I got it and is now iStitchCounters. I like it because it's simple (once you set up a project, you tap on the number to advance or go back a row or round), it's free, and I can run several projects at the same time. I use this for both knitting and crochet projects.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I pretty much agree with the little video of the 5 must-haves she never uses, although I don't mind the shepherd hook style cable needle. I use anything other than the old straight style.
Can't think of a favourite tool...
I have other tools I never use... I never use my ball winder. I prefer to hand wind. Maybe my hands are my favourite knitting tool... 😁


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> I have a hand thrown pottery container. It is small but very pretty. It holds a miniature pair of scissors, a few stitch markers, etc. The handiest though is a magnetic needle catcher I installed on the side. It holds two tapestry needles ready to pick up and put back. Having the tool handy makes the job easier.


Thanks for posting the image. What a clever idea to glue a magnet onto a bowl for your needles, yay no more fumbling around trying to find the right needle.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Aunty M said:


> My most useful knitting/crocheting gadget is much hubby. He's springs into action whenever I drop my DPNs, stitch markers, etc. under the sofa and drags them out for me.


Makes me think your husband is secretly leading a double life! When he's at my house he can be found most nights grovelling on all fours shining his torch under the couch!


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> My most useful knitting gadget is a counter I bought some years ago when I worked as a Corrections Officer. It was a great tool to have for accurately counting prisoner numbers. Years later I discovered it was also great for knitting too, and I found it is so much easier to use than the cylinder style counters, the ones that perch on the end of your knitting needle, no more tedious winding, just a click of the button and you're done! I have definitely had my money's worth out of this little gadget!
> 
> What's your most useful knitting gadget? Please feel free share in this thread, as the gadgets you use and love maybe of benefit to others!
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a neat gadget! But I had to remark
on the gorgeous yarn in the picture! It really
caught my eye. What are you making and do
you mind sharing the name and color of the yarn,
I love it!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

farkasw said:


> My favorite / most used is a free app for iPhone that was StitchCounters when I got it and is now iStitchCounters. I like it because it's simple (once you set up a project, you tap on the number to advance or go back a row or round), it's free, and I can run several projects at the same time. I use this for both knitting and crochet projects.


Oh wow, that looks great! Thank you so much for sharing! I'm sure I won't be the only one who didn't know about this. I will be downloading this for sure!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I have other tools I never use... I never use my ball winder. I prefer to hand wind. Maybe my hands are my favourite knitting tool... 😁


Thanks for your post. I often wonder about how useful these ball winders are.


----------



## DonnaB-NC (Nov 17, 2018)

Do my knitting machines count? 

Even though my life doesn't give me enough time to play with them as much as I'd like to, they're still my favorite tool/gadget!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

After my crochet hooks ..... I suppose I have to say my mason jars of various sizes for holding hooks, pencils and rulers; and my old Pyrexware coffee pots as yarn bowls, are my favourite tools. They're all very handy to my little work station (easy chair) .... and kind of pretty to boot


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for posting the image. What a clever idea to glue a magnet onto a bowl for your needles, yay no more fumbling around trying to find the right needle.


It isn't glued. There is a magnet inside and out so the two decorative buttons just attract each other through the clay pot. Keeps the scissors in there too.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I do use the stitch stoppers when I am making a dish cloth and some other small items. I like to use my dpn's in place of straight or circular needles and use the stitch stoppers on one end of the dpn's so stitches don't fall off when there a few too many.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Latte with Yarn said:


> Yes, that is a neat gadget! But I had to remark
> on the gorgeous yarn in the picture! It really
> caught my eye. What are you making and do
> you mind sharing the name and color of the yarn,
> I love it!


Pasted below is a screenshot of the yarn, which is available from The Warehouse in New Zealand, the colour is just called Purple. I believe Lion do a similar range of yarns you might like to have a look at. The baby cardigan I am making is from Mariana Mel.
Here is the link for the pattern:








Plain and Simple Baby Cardigan


Simple stylish knitting & crochet patterns from a popular independent designer.




mariannaslazydaisydays.blogspot.com


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

DonnaB-NC said:


> Do my knitting machines count?
> Even though my life doesn't give me enough time to play with them as much as I'd like to, they're still my favorite tool/gadget!


They most certainly do, they are knitting gadgets in every sense of the word!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MMWRay said:


> It isn't glued. There is a magnet inside and out so the two decorative buttons just attract each other through the clay pot. Keeps the scissors in there too.


Wow, that is doubly clever! Thanks for clarifying! I never realised magnets worked through clay.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

8Linda said:


> stitch stoppers on one end of the dpn's so stitches don't fall off when there a few too many.


Many thanks for sharing your useful gadget tip!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Golly, I have a few I wouldn’t want to be without. One tool is my crochet hook to pick up or fix a knit stitch after the fact. Needle tip covers when I have lots of stitches and or slippery yarn to deal with. My Chiaogoo needles. Beyond the basics, I guess the hook is it.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

JoRae said:


> Golly, I have a few I wouldn’t want to be without. One tool is my crochet hook to pick up or fix a knit stitch after the fact. Needle tip covers when I have lots of stitches and or slippery yarn to deal with. My Chiaogoo needles. Beyond the basics, I guess the hook is it.


Thanks for your post. To be truthful I was tossing up between the counter and my favourite 3:00mm crochet hook. Like you I use mine to pick up stitches, or to partially work a tight crochet stitch.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

MMWRay said:


> It isn't glued. There is a magnet inside and out so the two decorative buttons just attract each other through the clay pot. Keeps the scissors in there too.


Not only good looking, but clever, too! 👍


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Mine is my row counter, couldn't knit without it. It's similar to these.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Not sure it can properly be called a gadget but I have a length of icord which I have tied into a circle like a ring which I wear on the middle finger of my left hand when working on cables. I use short, straight cable needles and I quickly stick the cable needle into the knot on the “ring” between cables. I used to hold the cable needle between my fingers between cables but this is much more relaxed. 

I do use the stitch holders that she didn’t like and find them useful. I never use a row counter. I forget to click so have to count the rows to check anyway so may as well not bother. If there are lots of rows, or stitches to count I slip a short piece of yarn between stitches every 50 stitches or rows.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Deegle said:


> Mine is my row counter, couldn't knit without it. It's similar to these.


I might have to eat my words and re-employ some of mine for all my unfinished projects!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> Not sure it can properly be called a gadget but I have a length of icord which I have tied into a circle like a ring which I wear on the middle finger of my left hand when working on cables. I use short, straight cable needles and I quickly stick the cable needle into the knot on the “ring” between cables. I used to hold the cable needle between my fingers between cables but this is much more relaxed.
> 
> I do use the stitch holders that she didn’t like and find them useful. I never use a row counter. I forget to click so have to count the rows to check anyway so may as well not bother. If there are lots of rows, or stitches to count I slip a short piece of yarn between stitches every 50 stitches or rows.


The 'Byrney Ring' most definitely fits into the gadget category. What a great idea!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I knit myself a sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches, then cast off. I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use. Sometimes I go out with it around my wrist, but that's better than going out with my cable needle hanging from the neck of my shirt. LOL


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

My favorite is one of my own design and my hubby build it. I do a lot of fair isle knitting and hold one strand in my left hand and one in my right. As you can see, I am using a small painter's easel for holding the chart with a magnetic board and push pins to hold placement markers when not in use. Two plastic bowls for the yarn. It is raised up about 2 inches so I can slide my work under the stand when I need to step away. (The cats are just unwanted critics and busy bodies)


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the Pick Up Stitch tool that my husband makes. It is better than a crochet hook as it is a latch tool.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

prairiewmn said:


> I knit myself a sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches, then cast off. I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use. Sometimes I go out with it around my wrist, but that's better than going out with my cable needle hanging from the neck of my shirt. LOL


Thanks for sharing your innovative gadget idea! I haven't tried cables yet but can see how great it would be to have the cable needle so close.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Roses and cats said:


> My favorite is one of my own design and my hubby build it. I do a lot of fair isle knitting and hold one strand in my left hand and one in my right. As you can see, I am using a small painter's easel for holding the chart with a magnetic board and push pins to hold placement markers when not in use. Two plastic bowls for the yarn. It is raised up about 2 inches so I can slide my work under the stand when I need to step away. (The cats are just unwanted critics and busy bodies)


Thanks for your post. You are certainly well organised, and I can see you have the finest of company with your three fur babies!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chickkie said:


> I love the Pick Up Stitch tool that my husband makes. It is better than a crochet hook as it is a latch tool.


Do you use your gadget for rug making?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

prairiewmn said:


> I knit myself a sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches, then cast off. I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use. Sometimes I go out with it around my wrist, but that's better than going out with my cable needle hanging from the neck of my shirt. LOL


Keeping wrists warm at the same time - cunning!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Do you use your gadget for rug making?


it is not a rug making tool, it is a latch hook from a standard gauge knitting machine we dismantled. Rug hooks are much bigger than this.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Roses and cats said:


> My favorite is one of my own design and my hubby build it. I do a lot of fair isle knitting and hold one strand in my left hand and one in my right. As you can see, I am using a small painter's easel for holding the chart with a magnetic board and push pins to hold placement markers when not in use. Two plastic bowls for the yarn. It is raised up about 2 inches so I can slide my work under the stand when I need to step away. (The cats are just unwanted critics and busy bodies)
> View attachment 1246100


I sometimes use a music stand next to my chair for the same purpose


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> Keeping wrists warm at the same time - cunning!


And thanks to you she now has the cooler summer version!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chickkie said:


> it is not a rug making tool, it is a latch hook from a standard gauge knitting machine we dismantled. Rug hooks are much bigger than this.


Silly question probably, but can you please tell us what you use it for?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

chickkie said:


> I love the Pick Up Stitch tool that my husband makes. It is better than a crochet hook as it is a latch tool.
> View attachment 1246099


I have little gadgets that have a latch hook at each end so that it can be slipped through the fabric and stitches picked up on both sides such as in garter stitch or moss stitch.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> I have little gadgets that have a latch hook at each end so that it can be slipped through the fabric and stitches picked up on both sides such as in garter stitch or moss stitch.


Did you buy them or make them? Just out of interest do you know what they are called?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I have little gadgets that have a latch hook at each end so that it can be slipped through the fabric and stitches picked up on both sides such as in garter stitch or moss stitch.


I have those too, they are a knitting machine tool. I find them a bit hard to use as they are quite short for my arthritic hands.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Ellebelle said:


> After my crochet hooks ..... I suppose I have to say my mason jars of various sizes for holding hooks, pencils and rulers; and my old Pyrexware coffee pots as yarn bows are my favourite tools. They're all very handy to my little work station (easy chair) .... and kind of pretty to boot


*I can’t believe I never thought of using my old Mr. Coffee carafe to hold a small ball of yarn … and then thread the yarn through the pouring spout.*


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chickkie said:


> I have those too, they are a knitting machine tool. I find them a bit hard to use as they are quite short for my arthritic hands.


Thanks for posting the image, makes it much easier to understand how they work.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> Did you buy them or make them? Just out of interest do you know what they are called?


Double ended latch tool /seed stitch tool. You can get them on ebay


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

chickkie said:


> I have those too, they are a knitting machine tool. I find them a bit hard to use as they are quite short for my arthritic hands.
> View attachment 1246102


I have two different sizes but I don’t have arthritis so don’t have a problem with either of them. It must be difficult for you.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mathrox said:


> *I can’t believe I never thought of using my old Mr. Coffee carafe to hold a small ball of yarn … and then thread the yarn through the pouring spout.*


Thanks for your post, yahoo another innovative idea! I might need to use eight of those to make some crochet blanket squares. This might be the solution to prevent the yarns tangling around each other, as you don't cut the yarn until you have finished the square because you are alternating between colours.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> Double ended latch tool /seed stitch tool. You can get them on ebay


Many thanks for the valuable information!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

prairiewmn said:


> I knit myself a sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches, then cast off. I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use. Sometimes I go out with it around my wrist, but that's better than going out with my cable needle hanging from the neck of my shirt. LOL


That is a great idea. I have knitted the wristlets because I have thin easily tearable skin from medication and they protect my wrists/lower arm where I seem to whack the most. Now I have a new use for them. 👍🏻


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for your post. I often wonder about how useful these ball winders are.


*As I mostly buy skeins, not ah is, a ball winder never seemed useful for me. Small balls I can wind in my thumb or a thick dowel as a Nostpinde.
However, my group recently received a donation of dozens of Extra Fine and Fine Merino yarn from New Zealand and Australia. I assume that the family member who gathered these had worked for a yarn manufacturer.
She was winding them together using two or three strands and we also received a ball wi deer (with pieces we can’t identify) and an Amish Swift.
So we will be busy winding balls from all of those luscious cones.*


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for posting the image, makes it much easier to understand how they work.


Unless you have a problem with your hands they are very quick and easy to use.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

mathrox said:


> *As I mostly buy skeins, not ah is, a ball winder never seemed useful for me. Small balls I can wind in my thumb or a thick dowel as a Nostpinde.
> However, my group recently received a donation of dozens of Extra Fine and Fine Merino yarn from New Zealand and Australia. I assume that the family member who gathered these had worked for a yarn manufacturer.
> She was winding them together using two or three strands and we also received a ball wi deer (with pieces we can’t identify) and an Amish Swift.
> So we will be busy winding balls from all of those luscious cones.*


I put my swift at one end of the table and my ball winder at the other end and sit and turn the handle making yarn cakes with no problem. I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. Even with a yarn bowl, balls can sometime jump when you pull too hard.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

mathrox said:


> As I mostly buy skeins, not ah is, a ball winder never seemed useful for me. Small balls I can wind in my thumb or a thick dowel as a Nostpinde.
> However, my group recently received a donation of dozens of Extra Fine and Fine Merino yarn from New Zealand and Australia. I assume that the family member who gathered these had worked for a yarn manufacturer.
> She was winding them together using two or three strands and we also received a ball wi deer (with pieces we can’t identify) and an Amish Swift.
> So we will be busy winding balls from all of those luscious cones.


You will be in 7th Heaven working with all that yarn!! Enjoy!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> I put my swift at one end of the table and my ball winder at the other end and sit and turn the handle making yarn cakes with no problem. I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. Even with a yarn bowl, balls can sometime jump when you pull too hard.


Thanks for sharing that information. It is interesting to read your methods regarding wool winding.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I have many useful gadgets, but the thing I use most isn't exactly a gadget. It is a tin about the size of a small biscuit tin which is printed with cotton reels, buttons, etc, and was given to me as a gift from a friend. It contains all the other little gadgets such as cable needles, stitch markers, pom pom makers, stitch holders etc and is used almost every day.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

*I also have one of those I-cord knitting machines with the 4 latch hooks and a crank. Similar to the old Knitting Nancy, spool knitting, horse reins, … but automatic. A friend won a craft basket at a tricky tray and this was inside it. She doesn’t knit or crochet so she gave it to me. They sell for about $10.

I use stitch markers and a row counter that sits at an angle on my table and has pegs to place so you can count total rows, pattern rows, increases and decreases. Someone on KP kindly ‘gifted’ it to me.

I also like to use Bulldog clips … those black ones (although they come in colors and sizes, now) that can hold electric wires, stacks of paper, and yarn strands.
I clip two or three to the edge of my knitting bag leaving one silver edge standing up, and when using different strands together, each strand feeds through one silver clip. Keeps them untangled.*


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

My favorite tool is my stitch markers, the more the merrier. I like all kinds but since I mainly knit with smaller needles, I buy jewelry jump rings and my favorite are the square ones I found at Michaels.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for sharing that information. It is interesting to read your methods regarding wool winding.


To be honest I thought everyone did it that way.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I pretty much agree with the little video of the 5 must-haves she never uses, although I don't mind the shepherd hook style cable needle. I use anything other than the old straight style.
> Can't think of a favourite tool...
> I have other tools I never use... I never use my ball winder. I prefer to hand wind. Maybe my hands are my favourite knitting tool... 😁


I use a short stitch holder like the diaper pin she doesn't like for doing cables. It's straight, quicker, and easier than the kind of cable needle she likes, and when I set down my project or put it back in my knitting bag for travel, I just pin it to the project so I don't lose it. The kind she likes tends to bail out when not supervised.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I use a short stitch holder like the diaper pin she doesn't like for doing cables. It's straight, quicker, and easier than the kind of cable needle she likes, and when I set down my project or put it back in my knitting bag for travel, I just pin it to the project so I don't lose it. The kind she likes tends to bail out when not supervised.


When cabling using the safety pin type of stitch holder you have to put the stitches back on the left needle before they can be knitted. I like to pick them up on one end of my cable needle, leave them at the back then knit them straight back off the cable needle at the other end of the cable needle to complete the twist of the cable. But I do use the safety pin gadgets to hold stitches.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Byrney said:


> I put my swift at one end of the table and my ball winder at the other end and sit and turn the handle making yarn cakes with no problem. I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. Even with a yarn bowl, balls can sometime jump when you pull too hard.


*when I wind balls (mostly because people donate them to my group so tightly wound that I HAVE to rescue them and rewind), I wind them as center pull. Small amounts I wind on my thumb, larger amounts I use the wooden dowel as a Nostepinde.*


----------



## SimplyK (7 mo ago)

I love my swift and ball winder. If the yarn is lace weight, I may put it on the swift and do it by hand. But my favorite Goto is paper and pencil, especially yellow sticky pads. I can make a chart and keep track of my repeats (even at an office without a phone). I also use my sticky pads for keeping track where I am on a chart. They are very portable and don't need Wi-Fi or electricity.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

SimplyK said:


> I love my swift and ball winder. If the yarn is lace weight, I may put it on the swift and do it by hand. But my favorite Goto is paper and pencil, especially yellow sticky pads. I can make a chart and keep track of my repeats (even at an office without a phone). I also use my sticky pads for keeping track where I am on a chart. They are very portable and don't need Wi-Fi or electricity.


I'm a huge fan of sticky notes too 🙃


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

One of my go-to 'gadgets' would be silicon stitch markers - made from silicon drinking straws. Just cut rounds of the straw - as thick or as thin as you like. They are bendy so not a problem knitting around them; different colours are available. So very useful.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

I save the metal tins that cookies come in. My sister always gives me cute ones for Christmas. I store thread, crochet cotton, knitting needles and notions in them. It was something my mother always did so I guess I'm carrying on the tradition.


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

keeping knitting needles organised: These little 'gadgets' were made from a pony tail ring, just cut into 4 or 5 pieces. They keep their spring so are suitable for most sizes of needle.


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

I have some of the diaper pin stitch holders. I needed a cable needle one day and didn't have one handy but had pulled the stitch holder out of my gadget bag because it wasn't being used. Made a handy cable needle that hung down out of my way. It's back in the gadget bag. The other trick I use is a colorful piece of yarn that I thread a couple of tapestry needles on. It lives in my gadget bag and is very easy to find and pull out. I think I pull out one or another of my crochet hooks (for stitch fixing), my tapestry needles, my clicking stitch counter, a small pair of scissors, and a short tape measure the most. I've also measured my fingers and know which knuckles mark 1 and 2 inches. Now THOSE are handy gadgets.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Several years ago, I bought a small Ott Light which sets on a little table beside the chair where I knit. The light has a divided tray at the base of the lamp. There are also divided compartments that surround the base and I keep crochet hooks, pens, pencils, markers, needles, a finger nail file, hand lotion and several other things close to me while I am knitting. One of the best purchases I ever made.


----------



## Froglegs (9 mo ago)

I have two favorites. The first is this:








Pin Cushion or Knitting Doo-dads Cushion pattern by Carol Ann Dubrow


From the website:




www.ravelry.com




I knitted a nice sized one years ago and still use it daily. Mine holds stitch markers, tapestry needle tube, needle size gauge, hook for picking up dropped stitches, small scissors, tape measure, and other various little things as needed.

My other favorite tool is my counter ring:




__





Main Website - Clicking Counter Ring - CritSuccess


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/B-py1ifsU7Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>




www.critsuccess.com




I would be lost without either of them.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> keeping knitting needles organised: These little 'gadgets' were made from a pony tail ring, just cut into 4 or 5 pieces. They keep their spring so are suitable for for most sizes of needle.
> View attachment 1246204


*Ooooh … I like this idea … I have seen the ponytail ties in the Dollar Tree but the coil looked a bit big for skinny needles. Where did you find the ones you use?
I had bought those silicon bands that are tiny but I was disappointed to find them drying out and breaking after a few months of storage.*


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> One of my go-to 'gadgets' would be silicon stitch markers - made from silicon drinking straws. Just cut rounds of the straw - as thick or as thin as you like. They are bendy so not a problem knitting around them; different colours are available. So very useful.
> View attachment 1246202


*I know that the silicone straws can be cut in half and used for looming … just thread the yarn through before starting. Saw Mikey from the Crochet Crowd using one.
my question is, when you cut them into stitch markers are the edges smooth? Don’t want them to catch on the yarn.*


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for your post. I often wonder about how useful these ball winders are.


They’re as useful as you want. I don’t mind winding by hand; I can wind cakes or balls, depending on if I need to access the center tail or not. However, if I have a large quantity to wind - from an open skein or not - using a winder is great.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Wow, that is doubly clever! Thanks for clarifying! I never realised magnets worked through clay.


There are lapel pins, that have no actual pin. A couple of magnets sandwich the fabric where you want the ‘pin’.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> *I know that the silicone straws can be cut in half and used for looming … just thread the yarn through before starting. Saw Mikey from the Crochet Crowd using one.
> my question is, when you cut them into stitch markers are the edges smooth? Don’t want them to catch on the yarn.*


Silicone straws?
In a pinch, I have sliced plastic drinking straws to have a few stitch markers. I don’t remember any snagging when using them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> I put my swift at one end of the table and my ball winder at the other end and sit and turn the handle making yarn cakes with no problem. I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. Even with a yarn bowl, balls can sometime jump when you pull too hard.


Box of hand-wound *cakes*; can be used from inside, outside, or both ends at once.








Two ‘cakes’, left wound on winder, right hand-wound. Both can be worked from inside, outside, or both ends at once.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> When cabling using the safety pin type of stitch holder you have to put the stitches back on the left needle before they can be knitted. I like to pick them up on one end of my cable needle, leave them at the back then knit them straight back off the cable needle at the other end of the cable needle to complete the twist of the cable. But I do use the safety pin gadgets to hold stitches.


I think I like the idea of using the ‘diaper-pin’ type stitch holders instead of any kind of cable needle. I don’t always knit in the same place, and chasing dropped cable needles isn’t my idea of fun. I was so fed up with the forever dropped cable needle, I gave up on them entirely. Instead, I have a cheap plastic needle (from a child’s tapestry kit) hanging either around my neck or from the project bag. Yes, it does require putting the stitches back on the needle, but that’s easier than looking for the escaped cable needle … between my seat in the car and the door, underneath the seat in the car/plane/train/bus/etc.


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

".....my question is, when you cut them into stitch markers are the edges smooth? Don’t want them to catch on the yarn." _Mathrox._

The edges haven't caused me any problems so far, the silicon is very flexible.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

My favorite tool is the Susan Bates Silvalume Handi Tool. It has a crochet hook at one end and a knitting needle at the other end. It's used to fix dropped stitches in knitting. You can also use it as a cable needle in a pinch. Michael's has them and they're a reasonable price.
Susan Bates® Silvalume® Handi Tool | Michaels


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I always roll my yarn into balls before I start to knit any projects but they rolled all over the place. So I put them in a pudding bowl on the floor and no more rolling. I wish I had thought of that years ago. Doh!


----------



## SimplyK (7 mo ago)

Go to a craft store or a 'dollar' store and buy a bag of tiny hair elastics or those small elastic bands for bracelets. I have used them for years.  Come in a lot of colors, so great for patterns with repeats. They are cheap, and if you knit one in your work, they are easily cut.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I do use a stitch stopper on my dpn when I am doing decreases for sock toes. Not so much to catch the stitches as the single needle that has one is an easy mark as the beginning of my round. I also have a row counter that DH bought me soon after I started knitting that will keep track of 3 different projects if need be. I don't even know what store he found it in and have not ever seen another one like it for sale any place that I have looked just out of curiosity. It also has a strap that you can hang it around your neck for easy use...........I don't ever, I just lay it on the couch or end table withing easy reach.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Silicone straws?
> In a pinch, I have sliced plastic drinking straws to have a few stitch markers. I don’t remember any snagging when using them.


*The picture made the straws look like the reusable silicone ones. My environmentally conscious daughter has one that folds into a small plastic case and clips onto her keys. Some places don’t offer plastic straws anymore and it’s been hard to find the old-fashioned paper ones.
I bought cutting plastic ones would leave a slightly jagged edge. I actually have a box of straws …. Just might cut one up to see.*


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for your post. I often wonder about how useful these ball winders are.


I love my swift and ball winder, but my favorite tool (other than my Chiaogoo interchangeable needles) is my Knit Kit. It has a double ended crochet hook, a tape measure, a needle gauge, a pair of (useless) folding scissors, a place to keep a yarn needle and stitch markers, a counter for counting either individual stitches or rows, and a yarn cutter. It is all in an oval plastic case about 5 inches long by 3 1/2 inches wide a little over 1/2 inch thick. I measured it using the tape measure in it. Mine is several years old. I don’t know of they are still available.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I love my swift and ball winder, but my favorite tool (other than my Chiaogoo interchangeable needles) is my Knit Kit. It has a double ended crochet hook, a tape measure, a needle gauge, a pair of (useless) folding scissors, a place to keep a yarn needle and stitch markers, a counter for counting either individual stitches or rows, and a yarn cutter. It is all in an oval plastic case about 5 inches long by 3 1/2 inches wide a little over 1/2 inch thick. I measured it using the tape measure in it. Mine is several years old. I don’t know of they are still available.


They do seem to still be available, but the price has more than doubled, since I bought mine a bunch of years ago. I can’t find any website for them but on Facebook: The Knit Kit - Fresh n' Fruity

While I love the concept, I use mine so infrequently, I have no idea where they (yes, two!) are. I’m sure each is in the bottom of one project bag or another, underneath the WIP housed therein. 😈

Why I don’t use them much:
The compartment for the wool needle is too short for the ones I prefer - aluminium with a flexible loop serving as the eye if the needle.
The whole gizmo is heavy! My projects go everywhere with me.


----------



## Mkushi girl (May 25, 2012)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> keeping knitting needles organised: These little 'gadgets' were made from a pony tail ring, just cut into 4 or 5 pieces. They keep their spring so are suitable for for most sizes of needle.
> View attachment 1246204


This is so clever! Rubber bands get brittle and tied yarn gets tangled. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for creating this topic and thank you to all the KPERS who contributed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mkushi girl said:


> This is so clever! Rubber bands get brittle and tied yarn gets tangled. Thanks for the idea!


Worse than getting brittle, sometimes rubber bands seem to melt onto the needles or hooks, before hardening to rock-hard and almost impossible to remove!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Wee Brenda said:


> Thank you for creating this topic and thank you to all the KPERS who contributed.


Thank you! It has been a genuine pleasure to read all the responses! I think a few of us have gained a little more knowledge, all thanks to the many people that have contributed!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think I like the idea of using the ‘diaper-pin’ type stitch holders instead of any kind of cable needle. I don’t always knit in the same place, and chasing dropped cable needles isn’t my idea of fun. I was so fed up with the forever dropped cable needle, I gave up on them entirely. Instead, I have a cheap plastic needle (from a child’s tapestry kit) hanging either around my neck or from the project bag. Yes, it does require putting the stitches back on the needle, but that’s easier than looking for the escaped cable needle … between my seat in the car and the door, underneath the seat in the car/plane/train/bus/etc.


I don’t drop the cable needle so much since I made my icord “ring” for sticking the cable needle in between cables, but I know what you mean. The worst place for it to go is down the side of the cushion of my armchair. I hate putting my hand down there amongst the hairy liquorice allsorts and unidentifiable crumbs, not to mention the sewing needles that have gone missing. I never seem to find money.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> I hate putting my hand down there amongst the hairy liquorice allsorts and unidentifiable crumbs, not to mention the sewing needles that have gone missing. I never seem to find money.


I love the way you put that! Thanks for the chuckle!!


----------



## Tmkt1998 (Jun 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> I have those too, they are a knitting machine tool. I find them a bit hard to use as they are quite short for my arthritic hands.
> View attachment 1246102


Years ago I purchased two of these from Knitting Today. It is 4” long and such a useful tool. When I wanted to purchase some additional ones for gifts a couple of years later, they were not available, so I ordered what I thought was a similar product from Amazon. They were only about 2” long and difficult to use.

So I would recommend trying to purchase from Knitting Today if you can: Fix It Tool

Blessings,
Mary


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Tmkt1998 said:


> Years ago I purchased two of these from Knitting Today. It is 4” long and such a useful tool. When I wanted to purchase some additional ones for gifts a couple of years later, they were not available, so I ordered what I thought was a similar product from Amazon. They were only about 2” long and difficult to use.
> 
> So I would recommend trying to purchase from Knitting Today if you can: Fix It Tool
> 
> ...


What a nifty gadget! Found a couple of You Tube videos showing how it works.


----------



## nanfre (Jul 16, 2019)

*



I also like to use Bulldog clips … those black ones (although they come in colors and sizes, now) that can hold electric wires, stacks of paper, and yarn strands.
I clip two or three to the edge of my knitting bag leaving one silver edge standing up, and when using different strands together, each strand feeds through one silver clip. Keeps them untangled.

Click to expand...

*I just finished my 3rd Papillon butterfly shawl. The clips would have saved me so much time! I thought I had tried everything to keep from tangling. Thank you so much!


----------



## maggiecreek (Jul 17, 2017)

chickkie said:


> I have those too, they are a knitting machine tool. I find them a bit hard to use as they are quite short for my arthritic hands.
> View attachment 1246102


Thanks so much for posting about these hooks. Looks like something I can definitely use!


----------



## Manonb (8 mo ago)

farkasw said:


> My favorite / most used is a free app for iPhone that was StitchCounters when I got it and is now iStitchCounters. I like it because it's simple (once you set up a project, you tap on the number to advance or go back a row or round), it's free, and I can run several projects at the same time. I use this for both knitting and crochet projects.
> 
> View attachment 1246069
> 
> ...


I installed the app and added a project but can't tap on the counter. All I get is the project and the setting for always on, increment sound decrement sound and completion sound. Where is the rows counter.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> What a nifty gadget! Found a couple of You Tube videos showing how it works.


Thank you for posting the videos. I would like to have a couple. They would be very useful.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Manonb said:


> I installed the app and added a project but can't tap on the counter. All I get is the project and the setting for always on, increment sound decrement sound and completion sound. Where is the rows counter.


I installed the app too, exactly the same as you, there is no counter. I tried deleting and re-installing three times, nothing changed. I am wondering if my phone is too old, I have an IPhone 6.

Hopefully somebody will have an answer for us.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

JoRae said:


> Thank you for posting the videos. I would like to have a couple. They would be very useful.


Ditto! I followed the link Tmkt1998 provided, it's showing on the website the online shop is not open due to ill health, but to send an email with your question.


----------



## robiningram49 (8 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> I put my swift at one end of the table and my ball winder at the other end and sit and turn the handle making yarn cakes with no problem. I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. Even with a yarn bowl, balls can sometime jump when you pull too hard.


I love using the swift and winder. The resulting cake is wonderful! I prefer the winder and the swift. I find it's more functional than using the back of a chair or an inpatient human holding the skein for me.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

robiningram49 said:


> I love using the swift and winder. The resulting cake is wonderful! I prefer the winder and the swift. I find it's more functional than using the back of a chair or an inpatient human holding the skein for me.


Do you have any images to share of some of your wound cakes?


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

MMWRay said:


> View attachment 1246066


That is really neat.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> My favorite tool is the Susan Bates Silvalume Handi Tool. It has a crochet hook at one end and a knitting needle at the other end. It's used to fix dropped stitches in knitting. You can also use it as a cable needle in a pinch. Michael's has them and they're a reasonable price.
> Susan Bates® Silvalume® Handi Tool | Michaels


 I always have "several" projects going, almost always in fingering yarn. I broke down and bought a package of 7 or 8 of from Amazon. I couldn't stand the frustration of not being able to find one when I needed it


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

My most useful gadget is my yarn bowls. I have a large soup tureen for large size yarn and two others for smaller skeins. I find that my bowls must have a top on them, when I knit, or the yarn always hops out of it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> I installed the app too, exactly the same as you, there is no counter. I tried deleting and re-installing three times, nothing changed. I am wondering if my phone is too old, I have an IPhone 6.
> 
> Hopefully somebody will have an answer for us.


Mine is iPhone 12 Pro Max. I installed it. Tried adding a project. Then got a persistent popup that wouldn’t go away when x’ed. I deleted it. The free version of KnitCompanion suits me fine.


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

Deegle said:


> Mine is my row counter, couldn't knit without it. It's similar to these.
> View attachment 1246096


I've always liked these, too. I make the little bead ones for myself, but when it's a larger project, I need one of these. (btw, did you know there's an app for Android that is a counter like these?)


----------



## LHAntley (6 mo ago)

I use an Amazon.com : FEBSNOW Hand Tally Counter 4 Digital Clicker Counter for Sport Row School Event (Metallic) : Sports & Outdoors. The knitting tally markers kept breaking on me so I found these on Amazon. I think I'm going to get some more as I usually have several projects going at the same time and like to keep them in various go-bags.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LHAntley said:


> I use an Amazon.com : FEBSNOW Hand Tally Counter 4 Digital Clicker Counter for Sport Row School Event (Metallic) : Sports & Outdoors. The knitting tally markers kept breaking on me so I found these on Amazon. I think I'm going to get some more as I usually have several projects going at the same time and like to keep them in various go-bags.


I don’t see any mention of locking ability in the description. That would be a necessity for me.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Twiggie said:


> I save the metal tins that cookies come in. My sister always gives me cute ones for Christmas. I store thread, crochet cotton, knitting needles and notions in them. It was something my mother always did so I guess I'm carrying on the tradition.


I do the same! I do have the cookie tin that my mom used to store her buttons. It makes me feel connected to my mom when I open it.


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

chickkie said:


> I love the Pick Up Stitch tool that my husband makes. It is better than a crochet hook as it is a latch tool.
> View attachment 1246099





Morgan Girl said:


> I do use a stitch stopper on my dpn when I am doing decreases for sock toes. Not so much to catch the stitches as the single needle that has one is an easy mark as the beginning of my round. I also have a row counter that DH bought me soon after I started knitting that will keep track of 3 different projects if need be. I don't even know what store he found it in and have not ever seen another one like it for sale any place that I have looked just out of curiosity. It also has a strap that you can hang it around your neck for easy use...........I don't ever, I just lay it on the couch or end table withing easy reach.


Would you take a picture of it for us? It sounds like the Sirdar one that was popular about a decade ago


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge phone- has this Click Counter as an app. As you can see in this example you can have more than one WIP on the go at any one time.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

Froglegs said:


> I have two favorites. The first is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

My problem with row counters( I have several types) is you have to remember to click them. Then you have to hope it stays on the last number. I mostly use paper and pen.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge phone- has this Click Counter as an app. As you can see in this example you can have more than one WIP on the go at any one time.
> View attachment 1246567


I can’t find that in the App Store! It looks perfect. 
When I search for Click Counter, this is all I find: 








Only one, unlabelled tally gizmo. 😢


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I can’t find that in the App Store! It looks perfect.
> When I search for Click Counter, this is all I find:
> View attachment 1246569
> 
> Only one, unlabelled tally gizmo. 😢


_go to 'Play Store'/Click Counter App - Click Counter, FunCoolApps._


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> _go to 'Play Store'/Click Counter App - Click Counter, FunCoolApps._


that's an app for an android isn't it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> _go to 'Play Store'/Click Counter App - Click Counter, FunCoolApps._


Can’t find it. Found this, but it’s a subscription:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I have many favourite tools, but there is a new one that I have started to see that I am interested in. It is a metal coil, with a pointy end, and it is used as a cable needle.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

tstramel said:


> My problem with row counters( I have several types) is you have to remember to click them. Then you have to hope it stays on the last number. I mostly use paper and pen.


I forget to click so I just count them. If there are a lot of rows I cut 2 or 3 inch lengths of waste yarn and place them at every 50 rows. I do the same with stitches if there are several hundred to count.


----------



## Nikki McMains (Dec 29, 2017)

I knit in a big plush chair. I'm not really huge, but the chair is. I took two cheap k-mart twin blankets, fitted one to the chair, and made pockets out of the other one. I keep my needle sets, stitch holders, crochet hooks, stitch markers, even a big tablet, and extra pencils, in the pockets. I even have a couple of pockets for smaller unfinished projects (a half-finished sock, and a sweater front, currently). It's tan, and ugly, and it's got everything in it, but yarn and books. I used to spend an amazing amount of time looking for things. I probably have a hundred or more stitch markers, and a couple of years ago I gave up looking for some and made loops of yarn! Now, everything's on the back or sides of my chair. (I don't care so much about decor anymore. I'm more about comfort and convenience. If my friends think my chair is too ugly to look at, phone me instead of dropping by. We'll still be friends, and I won't need to trot out the Kieblers.)


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

My Susan Bates "Handi-tool". Pointy in one end and a small crochet hook on the other.


----------



## JazzyCA (Jan 15, 2017)

Twiggie said:


> I save the metal tins that cookies come in. My sister always gives me cute ones for Christmas. I store thread, crochet cotton, knitting needles and notions in them. It was something my mother always did so I guess I'm carrying on the tradition.


What a great idea. I just made me some. Thank you.


----------



## MN_Knitter_in_TX (Nov 28, 2017)

LovesK2P2 said:


> My favorite tool is my stitch markers, the more the merrier. I like all kinds but since I mainly knit with smaller needles, I buy jewelry jump rings and my favorite are the square ones I found at Michaels.


I have to agree, but my favorites are the locking stitch markers. I used them when I cast on large numbers of stitches such as for an afghan, to separate patterns that change across a row, and lately to help me count when double-knitting a complex pattern like the woodland owl potholder. I will realize my count is off at the end, and when the color changes every few stitches it is easy to lose your place while re-counting. So I do a re-count to a place in the pattern, slip in a locking marker, and also mark the spot on my knitting instructions, to avoid starting the count from the beginning of the row yet again.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

JazzyCA said:


> What a great idea. I just made me some. Thank you.


Your welcome.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

rosemarya said:


> I do the same! I do have the cookie tin that my mom used to store her buttons. It makes me feel connected to my mom when I open it.


I laughed when I read your reply because I have my mother's button tin and sewing thread tin too. Every time I use them it makes me have excellent memories of mum.


----------



## goodcrocheter1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> One of my go-to 'gadgets' would be silicon stitch markers - made from silicon drinking straws. Just cut rounds of the straw - as thick or as thin as you like. They are bendy so not a problem knitting around them; different colours are available. So very useful.
> View attachment 1246202


I would not say a tool BUT something I do find handy is buy nappy pins (or all different sized safety pins)and use them for either storage for your buttons(I put sets of buttons on a nappy pin,then I know how many I have of each set of buttons). I also use them for when needing a small amount of stitches on a needle not to be used. I also keep all small plastic bottles from toy sweet shop things they sell at christmas. They come in handy for storing pins,small safety pins etc. tiny safety pins are an ideal way of putting a marker on sleeves for showing when you have increases on a sleeve.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Tmkt1998 said:


> Years ago I purchased two of these from Knitting Today. It is 4” long and such a useful tool. When I wanted to purchase some additional ones for gifts a couple of years later, they were not available, so I ordered what I thought was a similar product from Amazon. They were only about 2” long and difficult to use.
> 
> So I would recommend trying to purchase from Knitting Today if you can: Fix It Tool
> 
> ...


Just found them on eBay. Hubby is ordering. I always hated to fix garter and this will be so easy. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

mathrox said:


> *I know that the silicone straws can be cut in half and used for looming … just thread the yarn through before starting. Saw Mikey from the Crochet Crowd using one.
> my question is, when you cut them into stitch markers are the edges smooth? Don’t want them to catch on the yarn.*


Can you add a link to that technique? It sounds interesting


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Laurpud said:


> Can you add a link to that technique? It sounds interesting


Not Mikey, but shows:


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

My favorite gadget is a Vintage Susan Bates Knit Counter that I've adapted to use with my Circular Knitting Needles (There are modern versions available). I place the large stitch marker attached to the Knit Counter at the beginning of my round, but thread the first stitch of the round onto the right hand needle ~ to keep the Knit Counter "locked-in" between the stitches ON the needle ~ so it is never lost! I also have a clicking knit counter which hangs on my neck, but no longer use it because I often forget to click it forward a row when I'm in my knitting "trance"… this type of marker stays ON the needle, so I CAN'T MISS IT! 

I made a loop with some sewing Elastic Cord, a Button and Bryson Rainbow Stitch Markers (made of Silicone). The Elastic Cord is threaded through the middle of the Knit Counter, then the button on one end, threaded back through the Knit Marker and through the larger stitch marker and tied into a loop. The knot is hidden inside the Knit Marker's hollow barrel. I keep smaller stitch markers threaded onto the larger stitch marker so they are handy to remove and replace as needed in my knitting ~ the Silicone Stitch Markers allow the flexibility to fit over one another! 

I often use these when knitting hats and Two-At-A-Time Socks on Circular Needles… invaluable!

Happy Knitting Everyone!,
Brenda

Here are photos and links to the products: 

SUSAN BATES-Regular Knit Count


Amazon.com











Bryson Rainbow Rings


Bryspun Rainbow Rubber Ring Markers are perfect for keeping track of your stitches. Each package contains 27 multi-colored rings. Comes with convenient




www.yarn.com









__





Dritz Round Cord Elastic Black


42% polyester, 58% rubber Approx dimension of cord is 1/16'' x 5 yards Choose from Black or White . For very light stretchability that won't get heavy stress, this round cord




www.joann.com





( Or, if you don't want to make your own, you could just buy this knit counter with the loop already attached: Susan Bates Universal Knit Counter-Bates-14237)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

btong said:


> ( Or, if you don't want to make your own, you could just buy this knit counter with the loop already attached: Susan Bates Universal Knit Counter-Bates-14237)
> 
> View attachment 1246678
> 
> ...


I have barrel counters, even a couple manufactured with the ring to hang onto a circular needle.
I also have, and detest, flexible (silicone?) stitch markers. 
Of course, I’ll be making one like yours, because there’s no such thing as enough!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

prairiewmn said:


> I knit myself a sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches, then cast off. I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use. Sometimes I go out with it around my wrist, but that's better than going out with my cable needle hanging from the neck of my shirt. LOL


That might be better than the one I crocheted for round my finger. Must give it a try.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> What a nifty gadget! Found a couple of You Tube videos showing how it works.


Seen working they look useful-especially for garter stitch which is a pain to pick up stitches in- and why is that such a simple stitch so often needs to be picked up?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seen working they look useful-especially for garter stitch which is a pain to pick up stitches in- and *why is that such a simple stitch so often needs to be picked up?*


BECAUSE it’s so simple, we tend to zone out, automatically continuing to knit, while the mind wanders off.
If lucky, it gets noticed on the next row/round. If unlucky, several rows/rounds later. Since I knit more tightly than most, I usually need to rip back to fix neatly. There’s not enough slack between stitches to just hook it up. 😢


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

These are the best I know. I would like to get these gadgets too. They are economical too.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

Nikki McMains said:


> I knit in a big plush chair. I'm not really huge, but the chair is. I took two cheap k-mart twin blankets, fitted one to the chair, and made pockets out of the other one. I keep my needle sets, stitch holders, crochet hooks, stitch markers, even a big tablet, and extra pencils, in the pockets. I even have a couple of pockets for smaller unfinished projects (a half-finished sock, and a sweater front, currently). It's tan, and ugly, and it's got everything in it, but yarn and books. I used to spend an amazing amount of time looking for things. I probably have a hundred or more stitch markers, and a couple of years ago I gave up looking for some and made loops of yarn! Now, everything's on the back or sides of my chair. (I don't care so much about decor anymore. I'm more about comfort and convenience. If my friends think my chair is too ugly to look at, phone me instead of dropping by. We'll still be friends, and I won't need to trot out the Kieblers.)


Oh, I miss K-Mart. Ours closed years ago. Do you still have one?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

playwithfiber said:


> Oh, I miss K-Mart. Ours closed years ago. Do you still have one?


No more Kresge’s, which had evolved into K-Mart. No more Woolworth’s. What I miss most is their lunch counters.


----------



## gardencitygranny (6 mo ago)

My favorite are children's hair clips from







the dollar store


----------



## jellybean (Feb 21, 2011)

debbieb said:


> I always have "several" projects going, almost always in fingering yarn. I broke down and bought a package of 7 or 8 of from Amazon. I couldn't stand the frustration of not being able to find one when I needed it


Just came back from a trip and of course had taken my knitting with me. My favorite knitting tool was a sharp nail clipper!! I think it was Elizabeth Zimmerman who suggested this. Its a way to cut a strand of yarn, no scissor needed. And if you get a hang nail or break a fingernail it’s a way of readily fixing the nail so it won’t interfere with your knitting. And aside from knitting I found it useful to cut little loose threads in clothing, also to snip the little plastic strings that labels are attached with, or even to use it as a start to tearing open plastic little bags.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I have a length of icord which I have tied into a circle like a ring...on the middle finger...when working on cables...use...straight cable needles and...stick the cable needle into the knot on the “ring” between cables...o hold the cable needle...


Brilliant idea, thanks for sharing. Though I don't mind holding the needle or pinching stitches before/while working cables, this is a boon, and my left middle finger that gets abused by some knitting. but mostly via crochet techniques. 

Best, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

prairiewmn said:


> ...knit...(a) sock top that was ribbed for 3 inches...I wear it around my wrist when knitting cables and keep my cable needle woven thru it when not in use...


Nice idea, thanks. I end up holding them with left fingers or more often, holding them in my mouth for a short time. 

Best, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> ...it is a latch hook from a standard gauge knitting machine we dismantled. Rug hooks are much bigger than this.


These are mostly called Tambour Hooks and used for tambour lace-making techniques, etc. 

HTH, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

Twiggie said:


> I save the metal tins that cookies come in.,,I store thread, crochet cotton, knitting needles and notions in them.


I use them to store darning eggs in various shapes and colors along with an assortment of darning wool (and some cotton). My favorite one was from an estate sale that is a Wedgewood look with embossed white cameo, etc. So nice to cherish and honor another's loved collection and fill in the contents with even more goodies.

Best, Elation


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> Did you buy them or make them? Just out of interest do you know what they are called?


I bought one years ago as a tool for my Bond machine. It was for doing moss stitch. I think it was called a latchet tool. Great for both machine and hand knitting.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

The 'diaper pin' stitch holders can be used if you pre-think which end you will want to pick up with. So you may have to move your stitches to the right handle needle and then use the diaper pin, etc. I do love the core piece of the long st holder she prefers (removable ends) for picking up lace knitting or even cable needles.

The video was fun but she mostly loved Clover products, which I have to agree really do a superb job on everything. The one thing I don't really care for are their Chibi needles. I use tapestry needles in various sizes as my knitting if typically with finer yarn and smaller needles. A friend who did finish work for LYS's said she wore them out to the nibbins, frequently. I also generally avoid aluminum for various reasons.

Best, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

mathrox said:


> ...*My environmentally conscious daughter has one that folds into a small plastic case and clips onto her keys...*


They sell telescoping straws in fun colors and they store in a screw top tube with a ring atop them to hang if you wish. They usually include a small brush (in the style of old percolator brushes) to facilitate cleaning. I use mine frequently, then dip in my water (at a restaurant) and dry when done. They also sell various lengths in stainless straight or bent, Amazon has a large assortment and I am sure you can find them all over the 'net. Of course, these wouldn't do for knitting unless you wanted something big for a chunky cable pattern...LOL

Best, Elation


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

NimueVaniva said:


> I have some of the diaper pin stitch holders. I needed a cable needle one day and didn't have one handy but had pulled the stitch holder out of my gadget bag because it wasn't being used. Made a handy cable needle that hung down out of my way. It's back in the gadget bag. The other trick I use is a colorful piece of yarn that I thread a couple of tapestry needles on. It lives in my gadget bag and is very easy to find and pull out. I think I pull out one or another of my crochet hooks (for stitch fixing), my tapestry needles, my clicking stitch counter, a small pair of scissors, and a short tape measure the most. I've also measured my fingers and know which knuckles mark 1 and 2 inches. Now THOSE are handy gadgets.


My hand span with fingers stretched is 8 inches. Handy for more than knitting.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

nanfre said:


> ...Papillon butterfly shawl. The clips would have saved me so much time...(to keep),,,everything to keep from tangling.


For two strands, you can put dowels on a Lazy Susan. The last project I did, I just put shelf gripper paper on the LS and small glass vertical containers (or the cakes themselves when they are fuller) and spin to unwind. 

Of course, a counter turn of the project itself vs. the way we tend to also helps. 

Best, Elation


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge phone- has this Click Counter as an app. As you can see in this example you can have more than one WIP on the go at any one time.
> View attachment 1246567


How do you look for it in the playstore? I have a samsung a32.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Elation said:


> These are mostly called Tambour Hooks and used for tambour lace-making techniques, etc.
> 
> HTH, Elation


These are NOT Tabour hooks, and are not for lace making. They are latch hooks.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No more Kresge’s, which had evolved into K-Mart. No more Woolworth’s. What I miss most is their lunch counters.


No more Zellers either. They had great little restaurants.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Silly question probably, but can you please tell us what you use it for?


it is great for picking up dropped stitches, and then latching them up. That's why it is called a pick up stitch tool.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

chickkie said:


> These are NOT Tabour hooks, and are not for lace making. They are latch hooks.


Many older style tambour hooks are fine latch hooks as was illustrated. I hope this helps someone who may be looking for various tools though they are usually quite fine in size. So many tools have various uses.

Best, Elation


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Elation said:


> Many older style tambour hooks are fine latch hooks as was illustrated. I hope this helps someone who may be looking for various tools though they are usually quite fine in size. So many tools have various uses.
> 
> Best, Elation


that may be, but these tools are Pick Up Stitch tools. We have sold many and people love them.I still have a few left.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Reading all these has given me a whole new arsenal of gadgets and ideas, and has reminded me of a few of mine:

I have a digital row counter with a strap to hang around my neck. Haven't lost it yet.

I have a homemade fabric needle keeper that a friend gifted me about 30 years ago - still going strong. And a fabric circular needle keeper (like the pages in a book) that I bought from Mary Maxim recently. So handy. I never could figure out a good way to store them.

I use a large plastic coffee can for a yarn bowl,with a wedge cut out of the edge of the lid. Keeps the cats away and if I need to remove the yarn I don't have to cut it like I would going through some kind of hole.

I like to rewind all the yarn I get to make sure there are no surprises in the ball. A toilet paper roll fits over my yarn winder and I can get larger cakes by using it. When finished I just remove the roll.

My Bond machine: I screwed a 3ft by 6 ft piece of plywood to an ironing board for my table. I can raise or lower it as needed. I built a wooden frame to attach to the back of this table. It's about 3 ft long by 2 ft high. I cut holes in the sides of 3 large pop bottles and screwed them to this frame, bottom up. Doing intarsia I put the ball of yarn in the bottle and run the end down through the small top. Keeps the yarn separated and I can see at a glance how much yarn I have. Sorry, no picture because I don't have it set up at the moment.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Loving all these ideas. Now have 2 things to buy & 1 to make. 😆


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

jellybean said:


> Just came back from a trip and of course had taken my knitting with me. My favorite knitting tool was a sharp nail clipper!! I think it was Elizabeth Zimmerman who suggested this. Its a way to cut a strand of yarn, no scissor needed. And if you get a hang nail or break a fingernail it’s a way of readily fixing the nail so it won’t interfere with your knitting. And aside from knitting I found it useful to cut little loose threads in clothing, also to snip the little plastic strings that labels are attached with, or even to use it as a start to tearing open plastic little bags.


Me too! They're the best


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

peanutpatty said:


> Reading all these has given me a whole new arsenal of gadgets and ideas, and has reminded me of a few of mine:
> 
> I have a digital row counter with a strap to hang around my neck. Haven't lost it yet.
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## JJT (Jan 28, 2011)

MMWRay said:


> I have a hand thrown pottery container. It is small but very pretty. It holds a miniature pair of scissors, a few stitch markers, etc. The handiest though is a magnetic needle catcher I installed on the side. It holds two tapestry needles ready to pick up and put back. Having the tool handy makes the job easier.


What a great idea! I’m always reaching for the same tools and would be a much happier camper if they were all in one place. Many thanks.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

My favorite tool is a Pick Hook. They are of a finer gauge and have a crochet hook at one end (~B/C 2mm/+) and a slightly bent pick on the other (similar to a dental pick tool). I first used them for lace knitting but now for all kinds of knitting, crochet, correcting tension on a st, etc., multiple times during every project. You can find them mostly on knitting machine or sock knitting machine websites. I found two larger sizes that came from Japan though I paid a premium, I use the smaller ones more. They usually sell for $10 each but Fly Designs has more than listed @ $5 USD. The pic is hard to see but the view is a better on the website. 
Pick Hook.








My second best 'tool' is a clear pocket needlework accessory holder that opens up to hold a small project or more accessories. I can sort via pockets and see what I need though they tend to fill and I have more than one. The first one I found at my LYS and Amazon calls them "Craft Caddy Organizer" though not enviro-friendly b/c of the plastic, I love them otherwise. 
Craft Caddy Organizer.








My third would be tubes that hold fine Super Glue or toothpick holders (akin to Chibi) or small metal tins (like Altoids) for tapestry needles. The latter is great for stitch markers (Clover locking). I do have a tiny 'briefcase' that holds scissor and needles bought on a whim, but I end up having that tucked beside me all of the time for knit/crochet, and hand sewing. That, along with a small rectangular porcelain box that holds the basics for hand sewing and tapestry needles sits beneath my coffee table so I can weave ends in needlework or hand sew or mend while in the main living area.

Best, Elation


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> BECAUSE it’s so simple, we tend to zone out, automatically continuing to knit, while the mind wanders off.
> If lucky, it gets noticed on the next row/round. If unlucky, several rows/rounds later. Since I knit more tightly than most, I usually need to rip back to fix neatly. There’s not enough slack between stitches to just hook it up. 😢


That’s an advantage of being a loose knitter- too loose sometimes as my already loose tension has got even looser in recent years


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

JJT said:


> What a great idea! I’m always reaching for the same tools and would be a much happier camper if they were all in one place. Many thanks.


I have a workman’s tool bag for all of my knitting machine gadgets, lots of pockets and sections


----------



## musicmaster (Jun 9, 2012)

tstramel said:


> My problem with row counters( I have several types) is you have to remember to click them. Then you have to hope it stays on the last number. I mostly use paper and pen.


Nothing works better than paper and pen! Have several counters but always go back to paper and pen. Just a bit old fashioned in that respect.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> No more Zellers either. They had great little restaurants.


But they allowed smoking, so I didn’t go frequently. Besides, they didn’t offer *malted* milkshakes.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

musicmaster said:


> Nothing works better than paper and pen! Have several counters but always go back to paper and pen. Just a bit old fashioned in that respect.


This is especially true when doing Intarsia or Fairisle. I print off two patterns, one to save and one to mess up. Then I can cross off each row as I finish it.


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

My most useful gadget is The Knit Kit. 1 small gadget holds stitch markers, yarn needles, folding scissors, yarn cutter, tape measure, row counter, needle sizer, 2 ended crochet hook for dropped stitches.


----------



## playwithfiber (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No more Kresge’s, which had evolved into K-Mart. No more Woolworth’s. What I miss most is their lunch counters.


Grandma took me to Woolworth's for lunch one day, and we looked at yarn after eating. What a lovely memory


----------



## mamakaren (Aug 9, 2018)

cashgora said:


> My most useful gadget is The Knit Kit. 1 small gadget holds stitch markers, yarn needles, folding scissors, yarn cutter, tape measure, row counter, needle sizer, 2 ended crochet hook for dropped stitches.


This looks nice but costs $50


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

playwithfiber said:


> Grandma took me to Woolworth's for lunch one day, and we looked at yarn after eating. What a lovely memory


That was where I first bought yarn. Red Heart worsted weight WOOL in Mexicana. I was eight.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

gardencitygranny said:


> My favorite are children's hair clips from


What knitting process do you use them for?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

jellybean said:


> Just came back from a trip and of course had taken my knitting with me. My favorite knitting tool was a sharp nail clipper!! I think it was Elizabeth Zimmerman who suggested this. Its a way to cut a strand of yarn, no scissor needed. And if you get a hang nail or break a fingernail it’s a way of readily fixing the nail so it won’t interfere with your knitting. And aside from knitting I found it useful to cut little loose threads in clothing, also to snip the little plastic strings that labels are attached with, or even to use it as a start to tearing open plastic little bags.


What a great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> This is especially true when doing Intarsia or Fairisle. I print off two patterns, one to save and one to mess up. Then I can cross off each row as I finish


I have always done this with my Cross Stitch patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> What knitting process do you use them for?


I use them to keep track of which side is the decrease side on a large mitred squares blanket in a crazy yarn.
Examples at:




__





Ravelry: JessicaJean's Mitred Thick Greens Thing







www.ravelry.com









__





Ravelry: JessicaJean's Mitred squares blankie







www.ravelry.com









__





Ravelry: JessicaJean's Mitred squares poncho







www.ravelry.com





They’re also useful when the yarn between project and ball has twisted or untwisted/unplied. A clip can hold the yarn from further unwinding, while I spin the ball to correct the problem.

When splitting yarn to have a thinner strand or because a previous owner had wound multiple strands together, and I want them separate, clips help control twisting. Of course, it’s faster and more fun if several people are involved, but I usually find myself solo, when doing such tasks. 🙃


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mamakaren said:


> This looks nice but costs $50


It wasn’t worth it when it was only $25.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I use them to keep track of which side is the decrease side on a large mitred squares blanket in a crazy yarn.


Many thanks for the enlightenment. I can quite understand why you would need them! Great projects!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Many thanks for the enlightenment. I can quite understand why you would need them! Great projects!


Thank you.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

I use zip up pencil holders that have 3 ring binder holes, tube tooth brush holders, and an empty pill bottle to hold a project's necessities to make any bag a project bag. 
The pencil holder serves as a pocket, the tube tooth brush holder holds double point needle sets, the pill holder holds tapestry needle, buttons and stitch markers. I add a small pad of paper, pen, stitch counter, crochet hook, different size circular/cable needle (if needed) and tape measure to the pencil holder. This way my project is portable and my gadgets don't go flying if my bag tips over.
I remove the label from the pill bottle and stick on a return address label with my phone # written on it...it has returned projects twice, once when I dropped my small sock project bag out of my car on accident and once when I left my project bag in the Dr.'s office!

Love the wrist sock top idea for the cable needle and silicone straw stitch markers idea!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Cindycz said:


> I use zip up pencil holders that have 3 ring binder holes, tube tooth brush holders, and an empty pill bottle to hold a project's necessities to make any bag a project bag.
> The pencil holder serves as a pocket, the tube tooth brush holder holds double point needle sets, the pill holder holds tapestry needle, buttons and stitch markers. I add a small pad of paper, pen, stitch counter, crochet hook, different size circular/cable needle (if needed) and tape measure to the pencil holder. This way my project is portable and my gadgets don't go flying if my bag tips over.
> I remove the label from the pill bottle and stick on a return address label with my phone # written on it...it has returned projects twice, once when I dropped my small sock project bag out of my car on accident and once when I left my project byag in the Dr.'s office!
> 
> Love the wrist sock top idea for the cable needle and silicone straw stitch markers idea!


I use toothbrush cases for keeping my sewing machine spare bobbins/spools together


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

MN_Knitter_in_TX said:


> I have to agree, but my favorites are the locking stitch markers. I used them when I cast on large numbers of stitches such as for an afghan, to separate patterns that change across a row, and lately to help me count when double-knitting a complex pattern like the woodland owl potholder. I will realize my count is off at the end, and when the color changes every few stitches it is easy to lose your place while re-counting. So I do a re-count to a place in the pattern, slip in a locking marker, and also mark the spot on my knitting instructions, to avoid starting the count from the beginning of the row yet again.


Mine don't even lock and they are my favorite gadget in the bag along side my crochet hook


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> My most useful knitting gadget is a counter I bought some years ago when I worked as a Corrections Officer. It was a great tool to have for accurately counting prisoner numbers. Years later I discovered it was also great for knitting too, and I found it is so much easier to use than the cylinder style counters, the ones that perch on the end of your knitting needle, no more tedious winding, just a click of the button and you're done! I have definitely had my money's worth out of this little gadget!
> 
> What's your most useful knitting gadget? Please feel free to share in this thread, as the gadgets you use and love, may very well be of benefit to others!
> 
> ...


Mine is probably my digital row counter as well. It is called Row Counter Plus from Nancy's Knit Knacks. Last time I checked online they didn't have them anymore..


jellybean said:


> Just came back from a trip and of course had taken my knitting with me. My favorite knitting tool was a sharp nail clipper!! I think it was Elizabeth Zimmerman who suggested this. Its a way to cut a strand of yarn, no scissor needed. And if you get a hang nail or break a fingernail it’s a way of readily fixing the nail so it won’t interfere with your knitting. And aside from knitting I found it useful to cut little loose threads in clothing, also to snip the little plastic strings that labels are attached with, or even to use it as a start to tearing open plastic little bags.


I purchased a pair of TSA approved scissors from JoAnns Fabrics a couple years ago; was able to take them as one of my knitting tools on the plane without any problem when I travelled to go see my oldest son and his family.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

I am reminded of two things. PostIts often get my 'counts' (though I love the Clover green stitch counter mounted on narrow ribbon), I also use them to mark rows on charted or written out knitting patterns...after they have been slipped into a clear page protector and mounted on a music stand, book stand, etc., often held by magnets.

I always peruse school supplies and the cosmetic departments. Cosmetic bags work of course, but some styles of pencil holders are stellar. My best score was an ugly orange pencil case that was open and had a zip top, and the base was another compartment that zipped. I loaded dpns, cable needles, gauge and ruler tools, etc. in the bottom and the rest hosts a garage of various other things needed. I can grab it in a rush, and it contains what I need for any sort of knitting or needlework project. Too many items to list are contained within, including a small magnifier sheet., 

Best, Elation


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Stitch markers, hands down. I use them to mark repeats, signal the beginning and ending of a round, or the start of a public-facing row, as "fences" that accumulate increases or decreases until the desired number is reached, and as improvised abaci to assist in counting. Here's an old post that outlines some of these tricks: GADGETS – STUPID STITCH MARKER TRICKS


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kbsalazar said:


> Stitch markers, hands down. I use them to mark repeats, signal the beginning and ending of a round, or the start of a public-facing row, as "fences" that accumulate increases or decreases until the desired number is reached, and as improvised abaci to assist in counting. Here's an old post that outlines some of these tricks: GADGETS – STUPID STITCH MARKER TRICKS


I miss the KnitList! It was a treasure trove!!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

farkasw said:


> My favorite / most used is a free app for iPhone that was StitchCounters when I got it and is now iStitchCounters. I like it because it's simple (once you set up a project, you tap on the number to advance or go back a row or round), it's free, and I can run several projects at the same time. I use this for both knitting and crochet projects.
> 
> View attachment 1246069
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this app!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Latte with Yarn said:


> Not only good looking, but clever, too! 👍


How clever the pottery thrower knew what knitter would find helpful! Would be a nice gift for a knitter at Christmas or birthday!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

One of my favorite things I have is cute very little black leather purse, its MAYBE 5”x 8”, not a tool exactly, but it has 3 sep sections, 2 outer ones zip all the way open along the seams and center section has magnetic button to close it.
I have all my TOOLs in it, and I attach my tape measure, crochet hook, tiny scissors on the outside on the handles, or zipper pulls, kinda decorated you could say! ;} Got it at Salvation Army…one I will never donate back! Just an all in one place bag and the center holds my project of baby hat, or socks in a zip lock if I travel. I love having everything organized now…before it was always a hunt for that cable needle..but I love the wristlet idea, thank you!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> keeping knitting needles organised: These little 'gadgets' were made from a pony tail ring, just cut into 4 or 5 pieces. They keep their spring so are suitable for most sizes of needle.
> View attachment 1246204


Love it!!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I don’t drop the cable needle so much since I made my icord “ring” for sticking the cable needle in between cables, but I know what you mean. The worst place for it to go is down the side of the cushion of my armchair. I hate putting my hand down there amongst the hairy liquorice allsorts and unidentifiable crumbs, not to mention the sewing needles that have gone missing. I never seem to find money.


Too funny~! And someone else who is an all sorts lover! High 5!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

rosemarya said:


> I do the same! I do have the cookie tin that my mom used to store her buttons. It makes me feel connected to my mom when I open it.


I work in a hotel and a group left a whole slew of empty holiday tins after a cookie treat…they were going to toss thme…but I got them first….love the colors and sizes too.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

grammag8 said:


> Too funny~! And someone else who is an all sorts lover! High 5!


Love allsorts. I’m almost tempted to wipe them down and eat them when I find them down the side of the cushion - almost, but not quite.


----------



## ikoijk (Mar 4, 2018)

My favorite tool is the Knit Companion app. Download patterns to it, create charts, keys, etc. Charts are most useful for doing Fair Isle sweaters as you can highlife each row and just follow the symbols. Could not do Fair Isle without it.


----------



## ikoijk (Mar 4, 2018)

I also use a great big plastic container that cheese balls come in for my yarn bowl. Holds several skeins at once. Yarn does not pull out but also allows the ball to rotate


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

My favorite tool would be my crochet hook. Whenever I knit and drop a stitch or want to correct a stitch lower in my piece, I rework it with my crochet hook.


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> My hand span with fingers stretched is 8 inches. Handy for more than knitting.


Thats a great idea! I guess but never measured…use my arms to nose for yardage for quilts…same thought!


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

ikoijk said:


> I also use a great big plastic container that cheese balls come in for my yarn bowl. Holds several skeins at once. Yarn does not pull out but also allows the ball to rotate


Me too….or the giant sour cream containers or cottage cheese containers from work. Cut a hole in lid to try it but even with taping the hole its not smooth enough…thought I would melt next hole with one of those bbq lighter sticks and see how smooth I could shape it…


----------



## grammag8 (Apr 29, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> I have always done this with my Cross Stitch patterns.


Me too….just bought a wonderful Halloween pattern at thrift shop…but she used PEN instead of color pencils, a bit more of a problem to read Through


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grammag8 said:


> Me too….or the giant sour cream containers or cottage cheese containers from work. Cut a hole in lid to try it but even with taping the hole its not smooth enough…thought I would melt next hole with one of those bbq lighter sticks and see how smooth I could shape it…


Back when I used them, I punched the hole with a hammered leather punch. Smooth edges.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

The stuffing tool that I have. It's a wooden dowel that's tapered on one end.


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> My hand span with fingers stretched is 8 inches. Handy for more than knitting.


Mine, too!


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

musicmaster said:


> Nothing works better than paper and pen! Have several counters but always go back to paper and pen. Just a bit old fashioned in that respect.


I use paper and pen, too. I keep all my tallies in a little book (I don't knit so much that I've filled it) and the pattern is there if I want to knit the same pattern again including any changes I might have made the first time, info on yarn, amts., how many months it took me to complet.


----------



## slowyarn (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That was where I first bought yarn. Red Heart worsted weight WOOL in Mexicana. I was eight.


JJ my first official job in high school was working at the Woolworth's luncheon counter. I got my first curves from strawberry ice cream with chocolate sauce! Worked closing during the week and on weekends.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> My most useful knitting gadget is a counter I bought some years ago when I worked as a Corrections Officer. It was a great tool to have for accurately counting prisoner numbers. Years later I discovered it was also great for knitting too, and I found it is so much easier to use than the cylinder style counters, the ones that perch on the end of your knitting needle, no more tedious winding, just a click of the button and you're done! I have definitely had my money's worth out of this little gadget!
> 
> What's your most useful knitting gadget? Please feel free to share in this thread, as the gadgets you use and love, may very well be of benefit to others!
> 
> ...


The most useful thing I use is a Clover clickable row counter, I have a few scattered around with various WIPs. I like the slot that allows for a cord to be threaded through to wear it around your neck, but usually I put a big safety pin through the slot and attach it to the soft cloth bags that hold my knitting projects.


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

Not a gadget as such, but see-through [containers] is a must! Saves a heap of time!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

peanutpatty said:


> No more Zellers either. They had great little restaurants.


no more K-mart either ..... I remember eating french fries with gravy in their little cafeteria in back of the store, whenever we could raise enough funds to indulge (I was about 13 at the time).

Funny (if inappropriate and in very bad taste) little story about K-mart .... In our local K-Mart, in a bathroom stall, on the wall, someone had written ...."Flush twice, it needs to reach the restaurant by 2:00pm"

Yikes and Yuck!!!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Byrney said:


> I have a workman’s tool bag for all of my knitting machine gadgets, lots of pockets and sections


Coincidence: I too use a blue and black canvass bag that my hubby's drill (and accessories) came in, as a crochet carry-all.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> Not a gadget as such, but see-through [containers] is a must! Saves a heap of time!!


I use see through plastic bins (with lids) to store my yarn stash.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I use see through plastic bins (with lids) to store my yarn stash.


Be careful they are not in any direct light or the yarn may fade.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

chickkie said:


> Be careful they are not in any direct light or the yarn may fade.


Hadn't thought of that, but no they're not in direct light. Thx.


----------



## taiyaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Favorite by far is my Xcel spreadsheet........especially when working detailed cabling. Taking the time to plot it into the cells is worth every minute. One st in each cell. For a cable st. I allow the appropriate amt. of cells for that st. and color code it. For example: C4B would be color coded light blue and in the four cells I would enter 2BK2K2. Right leaning cables are coded lite grn. The pattern is easy to follow at a glance. Since I have all the sts. converted into my codes plotting a pattern is almost all copy and paste. and not nearly as tedious as it sounds. This is also totally helpful when creating a pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mildredL2 said:


> The most useful thing I use is a Clover clickable row counter, I have a few scattered around with various WIPs. I like the slot that allows for a cord to be threaded through to wear it around your neck, but usually I put a big safety pin through the slot and attach it to the soft cloth bags that hold my knitting projects.
> View attachment 1247323


I like the idea of pinning it to the bag. I may try that, if/when any of mine (at least one green and one pink) ever surface. 🫤


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> I use see through plastic bins (with lids) to store my yarn stash.


A minimum of my stash is in see-through containers, because I have a fantasy that someday all my stash might fit in those few see-through bins. I really would love to recycle my very sturdy (some fifty years old) cardboard boxes.
At 76, I finally admit that day probably won’t ever come. 🫤


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I vacuum pack my yarn and store it on shelves. I don’t vacuum pack it to the point of destruction, just enough so that air is taking up space and the yarn is safe from moths. The packaging is clear so I can see what’s in each pack and the packs go into fabric storage bins (like a filing system) so that they don’t fade and then the box is placed on the shelves. I wish there was something other than plastic to store them in but I haven’t found anything more ecologically sound yet. I make the packs too big so that I can open them and reseal so that not too much is wasted, but even so, it’s plastic.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> I vacuum pack my yarn and store it on shelves. I don’t vacuum pack it to the point of destruction, just enough so that air is taking up space and the yarn is safe from moths. The packaging is clear so I can see what’s in each pack and the packs go into fabric storage bins (like a filing system) so that they don’t fade and then the box is placed on the shelves. I wish there was something other than plastic to store them in but I haven’t found anything more ecologically sound yet. I make the packs too big so that I can open them and reseal so that not too much is wasted, but even so, it’s plastic.


If your yarn is going into bins, are brown paper bags a possible storage option?


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> If your yarn is going into bins, are brown paper bags a possible storage option?


The bins don’t have lids on so the bags wouldn’t be so secure against moths. But thanks for the suggestion. It may be something I can work with.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Byrney said:


> The bins don’t have lids on so the bags wouldn’t be so secure against moths. But thanks for the suggestion. It may be something I can work with.


I watch a lot of the Crime Scene Investigation TV programmes, and I was surprised to learn that evidence tends to keep better if stored in paper, as opposed to plastic. Having said that I'm unsure if that is the case with all evidence.


----------



## Laurpud (Aug 6, 2018)

StitchNStash said:


> If your yarn is going into bins, are brown paper bags a possible storage option?


Brown paper bags are great against moths & beetles, but the acid that kills the bugs will damage your fiber. So you'd have to put yarn into plastic bags first 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

Having read the comments about the 'for' and 'against' storage ideas, my offered solution is - KNIT FASTER!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> Having read the comments about the 'for' and 'against' storage ideas, my offered solution is - KNIT FASTER!!


Add to that: Stay offline more!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Add to that: Stay offline more!


that's the hardest part!


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

kbsalazar said:


> Stitch markers, hands down...Here's an old post that outlines some of these tricks: GADGETS – STUPID STITCH MARKER TRICKS


 I would knit when my father was in the hospital and remember confusing my sisters when I used a Clover locking stitch marker the hold a cord up that was bothering my father. I also didn't want to relinquish the stitch marker as I had to fly home before he was released. LOL

Best, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

Byrney said:


> ...I hate putting my hand down there amongst the hairy liquorice allsorts...


Who loses AllSorts? I make sure there is no intermission between bag and mouth. LOL
Sometimes I think of buying long joined tongs (like chopsticks) so one can munch and not get fingers dirty. A LYS used to sell them. 

Best, Elation


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> If your yarn is going into bins, are brown paper bags a possible storage option?


Some boxes and brown paper bags are acidic and will affect yarn or textiles over time. Like museums, it is ideal to store textiles in polyethylene plastic such as in Rubbermaid and Sterilite containers. Even tissue paper should be non-acid or archival quality. It is important to note when folding to store fine goods and esp. when gifted (as you never know how long it may rest in the box on a shelf). Sometimes rolling is better than folding with some things, esp. silk, whether knit or woven goods.

Best, Elation


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Byrney said:


> ...
> I like yarn cakes better than hand wound balls because you can pull from the middle so no twists in the yarn or balls rolling all over the place. ..


Perhaps you could Google hand wound ball using your thumb. They are centre pull and they look almost as neat as a cake from a ball winder. I use this method most often. Here's one I'm working from ATM. It's almost hollow in the middle, so starting to sink down.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Perhaps you could Google hand wound ball using your thumb. They are centre pull and they look almost as neat as a cake from a ball winder. I use this method most often. Here's one I'm working from ATM. It's almost hollow in the middle, so starting to sink down.
> View attachment 1247633


What do you mean by ‘almost’?









On left, wound on a crank-winder. 
On right, hand-wound.
Center-pull or from outside, OR from both ends at once - maker’s choice!


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Perhaps you could Google hand wound ball using your thumb. They are centre pull and they look almost as neat as a cake from a ball winder. I use this method most often. Here's one I'm working from ATM. It's almost hollow in the middle, so starting to sink down.
> View attachment 1247633


They’re very good and I’ve given them a go over the past few days just to see if I could do it, which I could, not as neat but I imagine that would improve with time, but I’ve got the winder so I’ll probably use that unless it breaks or if I was away from home. Good in an emergency.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> What do you mean by ‘almost’?
> 
> View attachment 1247636
> 
> ...


Your hand wound centre pull ball is definitely neater than mine. For some reason mine always look assymetrical.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Elation said:


> Some boxes and brown paper bags are acidic and will affect yarn or textiles over time. Like museums, it is ideal to store textiles in polyethylene plastic such as in Rubbermaid and Sterilite containers. Even tissue paper should be non-acid or archival quality. It is important to note when folding to store fine goods and esp. when gifted (as you never know how long it may rest in the box on a shelf). Sometimes rolling is better than folding with some things, esp. silk, whether knit or woven goods.
> 
> Best, Elation


Seconding Elation's point on safe storage!

Also note that some plastic bags used by many retail shops degrade quite spectacularly over time. This is all that's left of a blue one from a now gone local yarn store. I was using it as a project bag, and had a WIP in it. It was sitting in a box of stuff I was storing temporarily in my enclosed but unheated back porch. Sadly the box and the WIP inside were forgotten and spent about 6 years out there before I rediscovered it. The yarn that was in it is now covered in the dusty/sticky blue shards seen below. I've had clear bags shred over time, too, but not as wildly as this blue one.











To store yarn long-term and keep dye lots together in my Sterlite boxes I use zippered 100% cotton pillow protectors. Since people often replace them when they get unsightly stains even when clean, I have had success finding them at yard/garage/jumble sales. I can even write on them to note the contents.


----------



## Elation (Dec 28, 2012)

kbsalazar said:


> Seconding Elation's point on safe storage!...Also note that some plastic bags used by many retail shops degrade quite spectacularly over time.


Plastic shopping bags more and more disintegrate as they are designed to be better for landfills. The challenge with them is that there are times someone can mistake it for trash or you forget what is in there. 

I do like the organza bags that often UK yarn sellers include with purchase, though some you now have to pay for them and they aren't available in as many sizes. One could whip some up pretty quickly once you determined the measurements and cut them out. 

Things store so much better when they are in stackable shapes, vs. all of the bags that tend to fall or roll.

Best, Elation


----------

